# Vaping In South Africa Just got something New and Big! Let the guessing begin :P



## Paulie (30/1/18)

Hey all

So something massive and exciting in vaping South Africa is about to happen soon  Anyone wanna try guess what 

LETS have some fun next 5 people to guess get one 100mil free of any juice i make  Friends not included

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

No Paulie ... don't do this to us 

Hint

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee (30/1/18)

Do tell...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

A new store?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davedes (30/1/18)

New juice line?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zadiac (30/1/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> So something massive and exciting in vaping South Africa is about to happen soon  Anyone wanna try guess what



Oh! Oh! I know! I know! You're gonna give me all your recipes, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paulie (30/1/18)

LETS have some fun next 5 people to guess get one 100mil free of any juice i make  Friends not included

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

I'm guessing new international affiliations.
Ergh, I really don't know what else to expect as things seems flat in the vape scene....


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

@Paulie !!!!!!!

This is so exciting. Must be something big....

It must be a new juice 
Let me think

Ok, Ive got it

Its ENORMOUS in EVERY ASPECT

*HUGE GUAVA
HUGE MENTHOL!!!!!!!!*

Huge pleasure and vaping satisfaction guaranteed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/1/18)

Big International Vape company opening in SA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/18)

BAT SA bought out Twisp?


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

Paulies/Affiliation is going international @Paulie ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

We have our first HE international recognized Squonk Mod ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

Tanks no longer Leak so Bog Roll prices are dropping ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

SA is sending the first man to the moon with a vape?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Tanks no longer Leak so Bog Roll prices are dropping ?


You forgot listeriosis cases are up so more wipes are required....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

One of the above have to be right? Right?


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> You forgot listeriosis cases are up so more wipes are required....



Oh ya... Damit... Here i was getting excited for nothing.


----------



## wikus (30/1/18)

Laws on vapeing in public places declare vapeing safe for all, and free top up stations everywhere?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Tanks no longer Leak so Bog Roll prices are dropping ?



Lol, that was classic @Clouds4Days 
Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, that was classic @Clouds4Days
> Haha



Its a win win for everyone 
No more wiping of mods and we can now be more lenient when vistors come over and actually offer more than one piece of a bog roll knowing we dont need to be consevative

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hakhan (30/1/18)

one shots from paulies

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## @cliff (30/1/18)

South African themed eliquid

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (30/1/18)

A bigger than 100ml new flavour by juice makers?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

Definitely lean g towards a Paulie vape shop... or you're bringing someone in as a guest for vapecon ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> South African themed eliquid
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Borewors flavoured liquid will either be very good or taste bud stripping 

Although I have come across a biltong concentrate..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (30/1/18)

Paulies Vape Lounge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/1/18)

A new collab juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/1/18)

Vape Rehab

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (30/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Borewors flavoured liquid will either be very good or taste bud stripping
> 
> Although I have come across a biltong concentrate..



Has to be boerewors rolls...dammit weekends I always stay home,because when I smell those buggers I just have to buy at least 2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (30/1/18)

A south African RDA is being released?
Alternatively a new vape store of sorts the biggest SA store to date.


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

I agree with @Cliff, so perhaps a fynbos flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

I know, I know ... the FDA is coming here to ask our advice about vaping regulations in the USA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Spyro said:


> A south African RDA is being released?
> Alternatively a new vape store of sorts the biggest SA store to date.



HHA ubuntu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (31/1/18)

Releasing a new line of vape hardware?


----------



## Jamo88 (31/1/18)

Biltong flavoured e-liquid

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

You're going to start making your own mods!


----------



## Jp1905 (31/1/18)

E-liquid vending machines at petrol stations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (31/1/18)

LOL Borrie flav juice lol would taste nasty!! haha But no def not a meat vape  Ons moet Braai and vape ek se!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (31/1/18)

Paulie said:


> LOL Borrie flav juice lol would taste nasty!! haha But no def not a meat vape  Ons moet Braai and vape ek se!



Now that sounds like a vape and steak restaurant...met brannewyn!En eish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/18)

Hakhan said:


> one shots from paulies



Let it be this please!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (31/1/18)

Paulies Vape lounge
Paulies Hardware
Paulies premium Budget range

My 3 x guesses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (31/1/18)

South African version of Zamplebox? But only for local juices????


----------



## Yagya (31/1/18)

Paulies Vape lounge is what we need..


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (31/1/18)

You getting your own signature vape mod for retail ?


----------



## picautomaton (31/1/18)

Paulie's eliquid Nicotine Salts for mtl vaping?


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/1/18)

Paulies one shots
Paulies cotton
Colab
Paulies edible versions of juice lines...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

A Sample Box for SA


----------



## Alex (31/1/18)

You've finally decided to bring out all your juices in 18mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## phanatik (31/1/18)

Paulie's Sample packs
Paulie's Loyalty System


----------



## Baker (31/1/18)

Zample box


----------



## Pixstar (1/2/18)

Vape shop/emporium? Knowing Paulie it wouldn’t be just a normal vape shop, would include coffee and Meze?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Pixstar said:


> Vape shop/emporium? Knowing Paulie it wouldn’t be just a normal vape shop, would include coffee and Meze?


And dancers!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

Collaboration between Paulies and Twisp, to make more flavours for the Cue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (1/2/18)

The government have promised not to over tax juice or over regulate the vaping industry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/18)

@Paulie when do we find out whats new to vaping in SA ?


----------



## Paulie (1/2/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/2/18)

All this hype and it's probably going to be vape t-shirts.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paulie (1/2/18)

Hahahaha promise it’s not shirts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/2/18)

Vapoholics Support Group

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (1/2/18)

Maybe an organization to finance vape purchases


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Maybe an organization to finance vape purchases
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No jokes but i had thought of this idea last year 

A HE Mod Investment club where you get payed out in HE Mods , unfortunately i dont have time or the resources to pull it off.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/2/18)

Pre Blended Concentrates - One shots 
South African Manufactured Hardware
Colab juiceline
Paulies Strip/Vapelounge?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Paulies Strip/Vapelounge?



Giving a whole new meaning to "i enjoy the flavours"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (2/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Giving a whole new meaning to "i enjoy the flavours"
> View attachment 121085


Haaai SIES!

Nobody wants to see grannies!


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/18)

Christos said:


> Haaai SIES!
> 
> Nobody wants to see grannies!




Buy one get one free... Im not complaining

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Buy one get one free... Im not complaining


I don't need another mouth to feed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/18)

Christos said:


> I don't need another mouth to feed



I'll fed one! No problem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (2/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll fed one! No problem!


Medical aid costs of these grannies are going to be high

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/18)

Christos said:


> Medical aid costs of these grannies are going to be high



Government hospital is cheap.
Hip replacement R1000 incl take away bag with old hip.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wazarmoto (2/2/18)

Vape Lingerie?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll fed one! No problem!


I'm willing to share costs for one? Any takers? No?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Paulie (2/2/18)

Okay so I will start with some of the news and leave last big one for end






Here a sneak peak for one of the things happening soon!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (2/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Govermemt hospital is cheap.


If you want the best you have to be prepared to pay for the best...


Paulie said:


> Here a sneak peak for one of the things happening soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golden g-string clad strippers?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Friep (2/2/18)

Paulie's special reserve available for purchase all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Okay so I will start with some of the news and leave last big one for end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do I sign up for samples ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Where do I sign up for samples ??


Will post all info soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Will post all info soon


How about a bottle of gold line for the 5 winners?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/2/18)

Christos said:


> How about a bottle of gold line for the 5 winners?


Its not ready yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Its not ready yet


I'm a patient man

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Its not ready yet


 So it is a juice !!!!.... sadly my phone didn't register the send so sent it well after the fifth guess mark... but I shall buy some...for scientific purposes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (2/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So it is a juice !!!!.... sadly my phone didn't register the send so sent it well after the fifth guess mark... but I shall buy some...for scientific purposes




Thats not the biggest new though lol Just one of the other ones hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Thats not the biggest new though lol Just one of the other ones hehe


I'm easily impressed ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/18)

@Paulie !!!!!!!

Ooh,

*GOLD GUAVA !*

Bring it on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/18)

Silver said:


> @Paulie !!!!!!!
> 
> Ooh,
> 
> ...


You just won "Pun of the month "

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (2/2/18)

Lol @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (3/2/18)

I have a feeling that it's all "natural" so all the juice will be naturally extracted from the real thing. Naturally extracted coffee, tobacco, rose, rooibos, etc.

That's not new to SA though. So perhaps a new method of steeping? Hmmm, really curious as to how it's going to be new.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (3/2/18)

My Guess is that its a Paulies' eliquid lab and Tour of how its made! All while you can have a great vape and learn about this awesome process. You know... Like a wine tour, Just better! 

At least I know that would be new in SA.

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (3/2/18)

My guess is its some sort of beverage or tobacco line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (5/2/18)

i think its Paulies tobacco line aswell


----------



## Alex (5/2/18)

Interesting.. a tobacco line

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (6/2/18)

Jamo88 said:


> i think its Paulies tobacco line aswell


Called Paulies Mall-ish ;p

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (7/2/18)

A tobacco line would not be new to SA but a NET concentrate line would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (7/2/18)

GregF said:


> A tobacco line would not be new to SA but a NET concentrate line would be.


Naturally extracted tobacco? Wouldn't be new to SA.


----------



## GregF (7/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Naturally extracted tobacco? Wouldn't be new to SA.


You right it wouldnt be new but a comeback.
As far as I know nobody (in SA) is doing a NET concentrate anymore. Recipes and one shots yes but no concentrate.


----------



## Jamo88 (7/2/18)

Paulies mixologist institute

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (7/2/18)

Paulies DIY Academy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

Hey @Paulie what's the secret. . . Don't be a square, tell us (please)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/18)

Still nothing?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Still nothing?


Reckon we should just spam @Paulie with tags

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Reckon we should just spam @Paulie with tags


Something like this?

@Paulie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter (13/2/18)

Or like this?

@Paulie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (13/2/18)

You guys are doing it wrong.... @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (13/2/18)

@Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/18)

Who is @Paulie?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (13/2/18)

Lol not yet ready to announce but it will be soon!, in the meantime I’ll throw in a clue: it’s always warmer than where I currently am situated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (13/2/18)

You should stop hanging around the bottle store fridge @Paulie, you could be tempted to drink something.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (13/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Lol not yet ready to announce but it will be soon!, in the meantime I’ll throw in a clue: it’s always warmer than where I currently am situated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell?
Pizza?


Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (16/2/18)

Okay so I finally get to own a Vape shop people yay! After 4 years of vaping 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Congrats @Paulie!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Going to assume there is never going to be a shortage of Michael's and yours juice on the shelf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Okay so I finally get to own a Vape shop people yay! After 4 years of vaping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one brother, wish you all the success @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Awesome @Paulie! Accommodation booked! Seeya next month!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (16/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Okay so I finally get to own a Vape shop people yay! After 4 years of vaping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome news Paulie! Wishing you all the greatest success in the world!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/2/18)

Cool. All of the best 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/2/18)

Nice going @Paulie 

I’m sure it’s gonna be a raging success!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/2/18)

We still want one shot concentrates though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/2/18)

Well done @Paulie, wishing you all the best.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (16/2/18)

Congratulations @Paulie wishing you all the very very Best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (17/2/18)

veecee said:


> Awesome news Paulie! Wishing you all the greatest success in the world!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Great news.!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

This is great news indeed @Paulie 
Big congrats to you guys!

Wishing you all the best and I know you will put all your effort and enthusiasm into it so its going to be great! Lovely spot that Menlyn Maine - only been there once but its super.

I recall our many "mini vape meet" breakfasts in 2014/2015 at Fournos in Woodmead and how you spoke about wanting to have your own vape store. Now its happening. So happy fot you @Paulie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/2/18)

Thanks all I will be posting specials for the opening and the date soon!, plus we will be doing it different at our shop where as a hardcore passionate vapor myself I will be looking to bring back the fun and hobby side for myself, friends and everyone who is passionate about vaping on this epic journey I been on and look forward to sharing it with you all! P.s Many thanks to all involved over my last 4 years and current for making my dreams come true!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Oupa (19/2/18)

@Paulie this is just epic! Well done bud and all the best with the shop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all I will be posting specials for the opening and the date soon!, plus we will be doing it different at our shop where as a hardcore passionate vapor myself I will be looking to bring back the fun and hobby side for myself, friends and everyone who is passionate about vaping on this epic journey I been on and look forward to sharing it with you all! P.s Many thanks to all involved over my last 4 years and current for making my dreams come true!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats @Paulie ! That really is amazing news for you bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (19/2/18)

Paulie said:


> Okay so I finally get to own a Vape shop people yay! After 4 years of vaping
> Well done man, very well done.
> 
> Sincerely happy for you...also, gets me excited, my store will also be ready in a few weeks. Been sitting on this for months can't wait to reveal it.
> ...


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/3/18)

Paulie said:


> LETS have some fun next 5 people to guess get one 100mil free of any juice i make  Friends not included



Hi @Paulie just wanted to find out if your juices are still steeping


----------



## Paulie (14/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Paulie just wanted to find out if your juices are still steeping


pm me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Paulie just wanted to find out if your juices are still steeping


Who won?


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> Who won?



I dont know pa 
I forgot about this and only remembered today cause of the other X1 comp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/3/18)

@Pixstar but i assume it was the first five people to guess after Paulies 2nd post saying first five to guess.
I dont know if you had to guess right or if you just had to guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

Congrats and wishing you success @Paulie


----------



## Pixstar (14/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Pixstar but i assume it was the first five people to guess after Paulies 2nd post saying first five to guess.
> I dont know if you had to guess right or if you just had to guess.


Yeah I thought you were one of the winners!


----------

